
ES vs. Solr: Can we have some benchmarks using recent versions of both, please? - timeleft--
http://www.datanami.com/2015/01/22/solr-elasticsearch-question/
======
timeleft--
It is very frustrating how "nobody has ever done comprehensive and non-biased
benchmarks". All the comparisons I have seen are based on stories and
anecdotes. Well, they are both very performant, I know. But, if somebody is
going to publish a comparison why don't they qualify this?

PS: I find it kind of an oxymoron that the article under discussion criticizes
Solr for using Zookeeper in one paragraph; "ZooKeeper is super mature, super
widely used, etc. etc., but it’s still another moving part.", then on the next
paragraphs it cites that one of the most dreadful thing about ES is the lack
of a proven master election algorithm; "While Elasticsearch has built-in
ZooKeeper-like component called Xen, ZooKeeper is better at preventing the
dreaded split-brain problem sometimes seen in Elasticsearch clusters."

